# THE AI SAUCE LONDON



## leannealex (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help.  We are about to carry out an extension to our property and have came across an old glass bottle which says 

 BRAND & CO LTD MAYFAIR
 THE "A 1" SAUCE
 LONDON

 Can anyone tell me if this bottle has any value?  I have looked up info about the sauce and imagine the bottle to be from before 1870.

 Thank you


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello Leanne, and possibly Alex, too,

 Welcome to ABN. We all love pictures, so if you could put one up, that would be great.

 This is a pretty common bottle, of an ultra popular brand. "1897 Brand and Co Ltd was registered." From. so your bottle could date no earlier. Does it have a registration mark on the base?

 There's at least one on ebay now. I think that seller has put a pretty ambitious price tag on it, but what do I know.

 Where there is one old bottle, often there are others. You may have to dig to find them, but that is a whole bunch of fun...







 1922 ad copy also from.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 14, 2010)

Those are very common, and have little value.  A couple of bucks.  It was imported by Heublin & Co. into the USA starting in 1906.  The Heublin Co. began operating in 1875, and produced whiskey, bitters and other drinks.  A-1 sauce was eventually produced in the USA during the World War 1 years when much shipping was halted.  A-1 originated in the 1820's.  This info courtesy of Zumwalt's book on food bottles.


----------



## leannealex (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I will try get a picture up.

 I looked at the bottled on the ebay link, ours is a similar shape, however it doesnt just say "THE A 1 SAUCE" along the bottle, it says
 BRAND & CO LTD MAYFAIR
 THE "A 1" SAUCE
 LONDON

 There is no date on the bottom, just W I think

 This property was built well over 80 years ago, there may well have been more however the digger took all the earth away - about 100tonnes.

 Thanks again


----------



## madman (Jul 16, 2010)

wow i wonder if you could find out where the dirt was taken????


----------

